# Machinability of 6061 versus 5083 Aluminum



## Ageless (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello All;
I was in need of some 12mm (1/2) aluminum plate for a project and tried to source 6061 aluminum but my supplier could on get 5083 aluminum. My question is how do they compare to each other regarding their machinability?
Have others been able to work with both types of aluminum?
I would appreciate some feed back.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## websterz (Mar 31, 2010)

Ageless  said:
			
		

> Hello All;
> I was in need of some 12mm (1/2) aluminum plate for a project and tried to source 6061 aluminum but my supplier could on get 5083 aluminum. My question is how do they compare to each other regarding their machinability?
> Have others been able to work with both types of aluminum?
> I would appreciate some feed back.
> ...



5083 is marine grade, great for corrosion resistance but not the easiest stuff to machine. If you are just drilling holes in it you won't have too much trouble but if you need an easy machining alloy like 6061 this ain't it.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a plate of 5052-H32 that wasn't any more difficult to machine than 6061-T6. I was using new carbide, dry. Machinery's Handbook doesn't list a hardness for 5083. I think you'll be fine as long as you don't have the soft -O condition material.

Greg


----------



## Ageless (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Greg;

Could you elaborate on what the "soft -O" means?
I am new to metal working and just learning, so information helps greatly!

Thank you


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 31, 2010)

There are different grades of heat treatment available. The 5082-O is the softest being non hardened. Next would be 5083-H321. This is heat treated tot he "H321" spec which makes the material stronger and harder. T-6 is the hardest condition for 6061, and is about the only condition you'll ever find it. Chances are you have the harder H321, usually annealed aluminum is hard to get in any grade that's intended to have any strength.

Int he link below you'll find a list of 5000 series aluminum. you'll see that the same type is available in many heat treat conditions.

http://www.matweb.com/Search/MaterialGroupSearch.aspx?GroupID=205


----------

